# Baby dove has Bulge in neck like storing food.



## Fastjim84 (May 16, 2017)

Hey guys. Just got a good look at our new babies. The older one is starting to get the feathers. And the younger one has this chipmunk like bulge in its neck like storing food. Is this normal or something to be worried about. Still moves around normally.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bulge?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please look way down his throat with a flash light and see if there is anything cheesy looking down there. You need to look way down.


----------



## Fastjim84 (May 16, 2017)

Hey guys sorry for all the questions. The bulge is gone apparently it was just how they were sitting but now the smaller baby isnt getting enough food because the bigger one is stealing it all. Is there a way we can help the tiny one? The bigger one hatched May 30 and the other tiny fella hatched June 1st. This is the parents first time and ours too. So far they are doing good except they dont lay on the babies as much past couple days. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They won't sit on them as much once they are getting their feathers. They will be able to regulate their body temperature. They get a little big for the parents to sit on.

You can supplement the smaller one with formula a couple of times a day if you feel that he isn't getting enough. Often larger one will get more than the smaller one. 
One of our members turned them around so that the larger one would be facing backwards, and the smaller one faced outward, so that he would get fed more. Don't know if that will work or not.


----------

